# Spring wrap



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just picked up 2 2012 Glory 2's. They have 888 cr's. I was rebuilding them and both of them had the wrap on the springs falling apart. I took the wrap off and the spring makes a ton of noise now. I dont really care because I plan on selling the one on my bike, but my wife cares and whoever I sell mine too when I get a new one might care as well.

So the question is, what can I use to rewrap the spring and quiet it down. 

I also find it odd that my 170mm coil Lyrik with no wrap doesnt make noise and these make such a loud noise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

AFAIK the wraps are just a short section of thick heat shrink material that you can find at most electronic or electrical supply stores. You need a heat gun to shrink it properly but a lighter will do the job as well (just have to be careful not to burn it). The springs are really long in a DC fork and the noise is from them slapping the inside of the legs as they compress. Those wraps have a tendency to work themselves to one end of the spring over time and the fork will get noisy even with them on. I have to re-center the ones on my Fox 40 periodically as well.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. This wasnt the short section that moves around over time like most forks. This was top to bottom covered in a clear wrap that was brittle.(probably because of being two years old and used a lot) Instead of it moving, it became brittle and started to break apart and mix into the oil. One of the two forks had almost none left on the spring.

I will look into the electrical heat shrink wrap.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh wow! Never seen that happen, I'm not even sure what they use for that wrap. All my springs have been painted or just bare metal.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I had a friend replace the shrink wrap on a 40 spring with a section of road tube.
I'd be sure and clean out all the oil and bits of wrap...all those little bits mixed with your oil can't be good and probably won't be easy to completely clean out.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

My 888 as well as my brothers had this happen too. The plastic they put on crumbles away and falls apart, so I replaced it with several 3" sections of shrink wrap, top middle and bottom. That seemed to cure the clacking noise and it hasn't returned. I will see how well they survived next time I service them.


----------



## lummie (Aug 22, 2011)

I had this happen once and took a plastic bag/liner that a rock shox spring came in and used that. Didn't heat shrink it or anything and has worked fine for over a year now.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I think I will try the road bike tube idea first because it will be the easiest to get my hands on. If that doesnt work I will try to find some electrical shrink wrap.

I was able to get all the little pieces out by blowing the leg and lowers out with an air compressor. I'm surprised that marzocchi would use such a brittle material to wrap them.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm betting it started out pliable but the fluid in the fork reacted with it and turned it brittle. Kinda like chainguides that are vulnerable to certain chain lubes and cleaners. Whoops...


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Call up marz, you can get'm there.


----------

